# KATHY II STRIKES AGAIN!



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Met up at Sherman Cove under the moon (Captain Terry, Ed, Skip, and me):










Boat in the water and ready to go at daybreak:




























Thought I was back in Kodiak, Alaska when I saw all the foul weather gear:



















Smooth ride out to the first hole, although a little spay:










Warmed up nicely and the fish were bitting:














































Four Cobia, but no keepers:



















Second hole on the way back in was crazy; everything hitting, throwing back 20-22" snapper since the limit was in the box, Kings going wild, etc.:




























Many schools of Bonita breaking the surface going in. Skip snagged one for future bait:



















Back to the Cove noonish:



















Boat put to bed:










Fish displayed and fileted:




























A visit from Marty for first-aid :letsdrink, and off we went after another great day on the water!

My chi's were waiting for me at home:










Life is Good! Our best to ya'll......


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool report. Sort of like a story:clap:clap


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:clap Great job! Thanks for sharing the pics! Those were awesome!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool pics:clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Sounds like a blast!:clap


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Looked VERY nice out there... good work :letsdrink


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautifully documented trip, well done! Got to love these cool fall mornings and flat seas. Really nice trigger in the one picture. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great repoort


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Great report. Cute pups. Thanks


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

It's so nice to see the foul weather gear being broke out, I love these cooler temp's we've been having. Looks like a fine trip with plenty meat for the table.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and nice picturesman :clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice!! i wish our boat wasnt broke down. those kinda pics make me wanna take the canoe out snapper fishing

:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like you guys got some good eats !!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Now that's a trigger!! Good report!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. :clap


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Good report and awesome pics.

Ted


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report I would have loved to be out there this weekend.


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like it was afun fishing day, nice pics thanks:clap


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Been awhile, and I am getting the itch. We'll be down on the Sunrise in a couple of weeks.

Nice Report to get my juices flowing.

Hope all is well with everyone.:clap


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great repot, nice trigger. I hope to go out Saturday. Weather is forcasted less than a 1 foot. Might run to yellow gravel, anyone been there lately??


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice mess of fish there!!!


----------

